# How much fat can I lose in about 30 days? Percent wise?



## DICE (Dec 1, 2006)

How much fat can I lose in 30 days, I'm going on vacation and honestly Im a little fat at the moment.... can I go low carb super high protein for a month and get cut up, ? I am doing sprints for half hour every day exept sunday, and I always lift heavy.... Suggestions neeeded.


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Dec 1, 2006)

How long is a peice of string?

[less cryptic answer = no one can tell you just how much fat you can lose - it will depend on your genetics, your fat-ness now, your diet, your training and a myriad of other things....].

If you want to lose LOTS and FAST then your best bet would be to do something like Lyle McDonalds PSMF. Quick. Painful. But ever so effective.

[ps: and you may want to skip the sprinting EVERY day...]...


----------



## DiGiTaL (Dec 1, 2006)

depends on how badly you wanna lose it.


----------



## DICE (Dec 1, 2006)

emma, can you point me in a direction for the psmf diet?, i am googling it as well... or at least outline the basics for me, i would appreciate it mucho.Thanks


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Dec 2, 2006)

www.bodyrecomposition.com < - That is Lyle's website. IGo take a look. It will give you more info (there is a PSMF handbook called the "rapid fatloss handbook" which I highly recommend... You can also log onto the forums and look in the PSMF board).


----------



## JimSnow (Dec 2, 2006)

19inchpump said:


> How much fat can I lose in 30 days, I'm going on vacation and honestly Im a little fat at the moment.... can I go low carb super high protein for a month and get cut up, ? I am doing sprints for half hour every day exept sunday, and I always lift heavy.... Suggestions neeeded.



The measurements in your sig are incorrect?

_Age: 29. Height: 6 ft. Weight: 230 +/- 
Arms: 18 3/4 -praying for 19!
Chest: 50 inches
Waist: 34 inches _


----------



## DICE (Dec 2, 2006)

JimSnow said:


> The measurements in your sig are incorrect?
> 
> _Age: 29. Height: 6 ft. Weight: 230 +/-
> Arms: 18 3/4 -praying for 19!
> ...



Nope, you can see lots of pics in my gallery.... I work on an oil rig and unfortunately although it is hard work I have lost some muscle and since I have taken the last month off work ....have been misbehaving and got a bit chubby... I gain weight really really easy too.  Since I am home I have been eating poorly, ice cream, doritos etc. Spoiling myself a little too much. But i am going on vacation in Jan and wanna look half decent.


----------



## DICE (Dec 2, 2006)

Emma-Leigh said:


> www.bodyrecomposition.com < - That is Lyle's website. IGo take a look. It will give you more info (there is a PSMF handbook called the "rapid fatloss handbook" which I highly recommend... You can also log onto the forums and look in the PSMF board).



Thankyou. Maybe I will start a psmf journal....


----------

